# Carrying a scooter on a PVC



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me whether it is possible to carry a scooter on a rack on a PVC. I'm thinking latest shape Boxer etc.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.

However, it depends  There is plenty about this on MHF; just search for scooter rack.

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes.
> 
> However, it depends  There is plenty about this on MHF; just search for scooter rack.
> 
> Dave


There are limitations however.

The Boxer van and most other vans have a maximum allowable download on the towbar mountings and this is probably insufficient for a scooter.

Also most towbars for vans have a maximum download of 100 kg or less, again insufficient for a towbar.

Don't be mislead by sellers of towbar mounted racks who quotes allowable downloads of around 300 kg. These maximum loads apply only to the rack, not the towbar or the vehicle itself.

You find yourself uninsured if you exceed the manufacturer's loading limits.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*scooter rack*

We had a rack made while you wait At St Albans by Watling tow bars not to far from you. Very nice people and they know what they are talking about. have a look at their site @ www.watling-towbars.co.uk 
Andy


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

But can most PVCs carry such a load on the rear? Almost any company can make a rack strong enough the carry such a weight but if the load is too heavy for the van there is no solution other than using a trailer.

My old style Boxer had a maximum load capacity on the rear of the van at around 100 kg. The towbar had a similar limit - far too little for a scooter rack.

All you have to do is read through the handbook to find the relevant data.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi chilli

You could always pull it on a trailer, we did it for a couple of years down to Spain no trouble.

Andy


----------

